# K&NWLR: Progress on the line .....



## K&NWLR (Dec 9, 2011)

This link[/b] should take you to a Youtube video of pics covering the progress on the Kent & North Wales Light Railway, a live steam dual gauge indoor layout based in Alsace, France, Hope you like how things are going!


----------



## K&NWLR (Dec 9, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYn7...mp;index=1" target="_blank">Progress on the K&NWLR 

Hope this works now. Sorry for the understandable frustration .... me too.


----------



## K&NWLR (Dec 9, 2011)

Check out the Kent & North Wales Light Railway on Flickr under kandnwlr


----------



## K&NWLR (Dec 9, 2011)

A quick overview of the locos on the Kent & North Wales Light Railway



www.youtu.be/0oAZD4OLXdE


----------



## K&NWLR (Dec 9, 2011)

K&NWLR: Right of way









K&NWLR: Abbey ruin









K&NWLR: First section of rackrail viaduct









K&NWLR: New castle wall









K&NWLR: New castle wall









K&NWLR: View towards St Trinians


----------



## K&NWLR (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks, Steve!


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing this masterpeice. It truly is an inspiration! 
David


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent video... A wonderful presentation of the layout.....










Thanks so much sharing


----------



## K&NWLR (Dec 9, 2011)

Many thanks. Here I hope are some more photos of progress ... if it doesn't work, check out the K&NWLR Flickr account.









K&NWLR: "Jack" on the lower loop looking upwards to hopfield with St. Trinians in the background









K&NWLR: St. Trinians after planting and gate installation









K&NWLR: Hops with stage one of Gn15 estate railway









K&NWLR: Oast house with hops and Gn15 estate railway in development


----------



## K&NWLR (Dec 9, 2011)

Buildings on the K&NWLR



www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cuxx9t0fMlc


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Simply wonderful. What do you do for ventilation?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you for the slide show. I know it is a layout, but also wish I could take a vacation in that landscape. Perhaps then I could take a train over to Fleet, Hampshire and visit my pen pal of 39 years. Well done! 

As an aside, I invited a friend over to my house on Sunday, and we fired up and ran my Roundhouse Millie three times. We had a lot of fun, and I am now getting more comfortable with adding water and starting the steaming process over again. Somebody suggested that I shut the gas off once the safety valve lifts, top off the gas, then relight the jet for a longer run. I think I will try that at my next steam up. 

Best wishes, 
David Meashey


----------

